# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  Hải sản Quảng Ninh chuyên Bề Bề đã qua sơ chế

## hovan1986

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội**Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*



Sản phẩm nhà mình cung cấp đều gia công làm tay thủ công hết nhé, mình lấy xưởng nhà và xưởng họ hàng quanh nhà, và từ những thuyền đánh cá mới cập cảng nên đảm bảo độ tươi ngon nhất để chuyển lên Hà Nội cho các anh chị cô bác ạ, nhà em cam kết không chất bảo quản nhé! Xe chuyển cũng là xe nhà nên em đảm bảo giá luôn rẻ nhất nhé (tất nhiên so với sản phẩm tốt chất lượng cao chứ không so với hàng kém chất lượng).

Tiêu chí bán hàng nhà em là: “Khách chọn sử dụng nhà em hay nhà ai không quan trọng, quan trọng khách dùng sản phẩm nhà em 1 lần muốn dùng mãi “ 

Bề Bề hấp, bề bề rang, bún bề bề, bề bề bóc vỏ nhà em luôn sẵn hàng nhé!

Giá em niêm yết đúng giá cửa hàng nhà bán tại chợ Hạ Long nhé!

*Bề bề nõn : 200.000đ/kg*
*Bề bề hấp sơ loại I (18-20 con/kg) : 195**.000đ/kg*
*Bề bề hấp sơ loại II (25-30 con/kg): 130**.000đ/kg*
130

----------

